# JPG im Dropdown Menü



## DoRiMaN (5. Juni 2004)

Halli Hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage... hab das Forum schon durchsucht, hab dazu nur ein Thread gefunden, der hat mich aber nicht viel weiter gebracht... ist es möglich, ein JPG in ein Dropdown Menü zu "legen"?

Ich hab eine Möglichkeit gefunden, die  jedoch nur auf Mozilla/Netscape...  

Weiss jemand obs und/oder wies geht?


Danke & Greetz, 

DoRiMaN


----------



## Krypthonas (5. Juni 2004)

Als *gesamten* Hintergrund glaube ich, geht es mit CSS aber für ein *<option>* Element schätze ich geht es nicht. Wenn, dann müsstest du dir deine eigene Dropdown Funktion basteln. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## DoRiMaN (5. Juni 2004)

:sad: :sad: :sad: 
schade... ich hab in diesem Beitrag (in welchem der weg für Mozilla/Netscape beschrieben ist) gelesen, dass es für IE auch geht, mit DHTML... aber ich hab nirgends was gefunden... :sad:

Greetz,DoRiMaN


----------

